# Trek Soho



## nhl856

I don't think this has been posted before, but I work at a Trek Dealership and we just got a Soho in, and I must say it has the potential to be a kick ass and unique fixed gear commuter with the relaxed geometry, reliable stopping of disks and the cool little built in rubber bumper in the top tube to protect the knees during skids. Also it has an eccentric bottom bracket. So all you have to do is switch out the dorky bar for a standard riser, and put a fixxer on the back wheel and your all set. Just thought it was a cool looking bike, with a coffee mug to boot!

http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1036000&f=22


----------



## FatTireFred

only 1 problem: MSRP = $1209.99


----------



## djg

nhl856 said:


> I don't think this has been posted before, but I work at a Trek Dealership and we just got a Soho in, and I must say it has the potential to be a kick ass and unique fixed gear commuter with the relaxed geometry, reliable stopping of disks and the cool little built in rubber bumper in the top tube to protect the knees during skids. Also it has an eccentric bottom bracket. So all you have to do is switch out the dorky bar for a standard riser, and put a fixxer on the back wheel and your all set. Just thought it was a cool looking bike, with a coffee mug to boot!
> 
> http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1036000&f=22


It looks sort of like a cross between an mtb and a hybrid. I'm not sure I get it. 1200 bucks for an aluminum frame and an aluminum fork, 9 speed bike, which could be converted to a fixed gear bike (as could all sorts of things), if only you spent a bit more money, took off the gears, and re-did the rear wheel?


----------



## _Mackie

nhl856 said:


> I don't think this has been posted before, but I work at a Trek Dealership and we just got a Soho in, and I must say it has the potential to be a kick ass and unique fixed gear commuter with the relaxed geometry, reliable stopping of disks and the cool little built in rubber bumper in the top tube to protect the knees during skids. Also it has an eccentric bottom bracket. So all you have to do is switch out the dorky bar for a standard riser, and put a fixxer on the back wheel and your all set. Just thought it was a cool looking bike, with a coffee mug to boot!
> 
> http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1036000&f=22


Sorry, hard to get excited about a hybrid just because it has an EBB and a coffee mug tossed in, for more than twice the cost of the new generation of urban fixed/ss bikes (see the Redline 9.2.5, for an example).


----------



## KonaMan22

I just bought the 2008 Soho S from Bicycle Habitat in NYC.

I had priced out and test rode a ton of SS:

SE Lager, Swobo, three Specialized Langsters, Kona Paddy Wagon, several IROs, Fuji Track (which was my second choice), Gary Fischer Triton, Felt Dispatch, Surly Steamroller, Bianchi Pista/san jose, Cannondale Capo, a couple from Directbikes : P, plus a few i am forgetting.

as much as I wanted a hipster bike with a typical fixie setup, it was love at first ride with the soho s. Its super light (i prefer aluminum and am thus shunned by bike hipsters everywhere), decent components out of the box, solid build, feels good, low new price (499).

The only thing i'm not thrilled about is the sloped top tube. But thats an aesthetic opinion. The overall geometry isn't too relaxed or goofy.

I am looking forward to customizing it!


----------



## blackhat

KonaMan22 said:


> I just bought the 2008 Soho S from Bicycle Habitat in NYC.
> 
> I had priced out and test rode a ton of SS:
> 
> se lager, swobo, three specialized langsters, kona paddy wagon, several IROs, fuji track (which was my second choice), gary fischer triton, felt dispatch, surly steamroller, bianchi pista/san jose, a couple from Directbikes : P, plus a couple more i am forgetting.
> 
> as much as I wanted a hipster bike with a typical fixie setup, it was love at first ride with the soho s. Its super light (i prefer aluminum and am thus shunned by bike hipsters everywhere), decent components out of the box, solid build, feels good, low new price (499).
> 
> the only thing i'm not thrilled about is the sloped top tube. But thats a aesthetic opinion. The overall geometry isn't too relaxed or goofy for me.
> 
> I am looking forward to customizing it!


post pics. Im not huge into trek but I like that bike.


----------



## JakeE

Looks like Trek's answer to Specialized's Globes. Except Specialized doesn't make one that retails for $1200...
It looks like a decent 'getting-around' bike, for sure. I would rock it as a mode of transportation for sure.


----------



## ProsperityRed

The Soho S (549$ Single Speed version) looks decent for the price


----------



## RoyIII

I like it - especially the 8-speed hub.


----------



## Richard

The Soho single speed is a fair bit of bike for the money. It's definitely aimed at the "commuter" as opposed to the rest of the fixie/ss crowd. It's not my cup-of-tea but we've sold quite a few to people who were looking for a fun "exercise" bike or who had a relatively short, flat commute.

The 8 speeder is nice but very pricey.


----------



## Zero Signal

The MSRP I'm seeing for the Soho 4.0 is $1099. That's not that much. By the time I build a geared hub wheel for my 130mm spaced Iro, it will cost a lot more than that Trek. I like it and I like the Aluminum. I don't see any point in a disc brake though. And too bad they all come with flat bars. I really hated commuting with flats, I had to do either drops or bullhorns.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Richard said:


> The Soho single speed is a fair bit of bike for the money. It's definitely aimed at the "commuter" as opposed to the rest of the fixie/ss crowd. It's not my cup-of-tea but we've sold quite a few to people who were looking for a fun "exercise" bike or who had a relatively short, flat commute.
> 
> The 8 speeder is nice but very pricey.


Meh...it doesn't look much different than my Redline Monocog 29er which is about $100 less and I'm guessing you'd never want to take the Trek offroad. Put a pair of slicks on the Redline or throw a fixie wheel on and you have pretty much the same bike.


----------



## Zero Signal

The brand name does come with a premium, but after doing the above, you would have spent more and the geometry won't be right for street cruising.

For of-the-shelf SS/fixed gear aluminum bikes, I would still rather do a Felt Dispatch over the Trek Soho 1.0.


----------



## KonaMan22

Yeah, I really liked the Felt Dispatch too.

However I couldn't justify 700 MSRP on something that WILL eventually get stolen/stripped here in NYC. The guy I sold my last bike to had his previous one stolen by someone that took a metal cutter to a solid steel fence and stole something like 6 bikes in one swoop (probably to resale out of state).

Plus my LBS worked with Trek to design the Soho S - so there is a little hometown pride. The NYC influence shows. Straight forward SS for getting around crazy manhattan streets. Sturdy frame, comfortable heads up ride, dual brakes. Plus it keeps a low visual profile and is almost invisible from a distance. Anything bright and flashy has a short life span here. Even cheap old frames that have been hipsterized with colored deep V's and colored tires etc.

I will post a couple of pics of my stripped S next week.


----------



## Chaos1

As a long time roadie who just went SS/FG, I bought the Soho S. LBS was a little under $500. I love it. Maybe it just the feel of SS I like, or it's the bike, but why didn't I do this years ago? Geometry is good for me. Only complaint is the bars: thinking of going to drops if I can figure it out.


----------



## KonaMan22

agreed, on the bars. plus the saddle had too much material for me.

bumped up my front chainring to 53 since its so flat around NYC


----------



## innergel

It looks like a Specialized Hardrock with a rigid front fork and some slicks.


----------



## Hollywood

*WE HATE THIS BIKE!!!!!!!!*  :mad2: :cryin: 


 

PS your link is broked.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/urban/soho/sohos/


----------



## KonaMan22

know where i could get a good bike...something more like this? it looks good strapped to the front of cars.


----------

